# NIE in Barcelona



## goggolies (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi,

I've just moved to Barcelona and am trying to get an NIE, but with no luck! Does anyone have any experience of trying to get an appointment here? Any advice would truly be appreciated.

Many thanks in advacance,


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

You can go anywhere for your NIE so why not true a different town.

For your residency certificate (within 90 days if permanently here), I suspect it will have to be the main town where you are living.


----------



## goggolies (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi snikpoh,

Thank you for your reply. I suppose I could, but I'd have no idea where. Also having been to the local police station at two times already at six in the morning, I'm sort of relunctant to go further out, especially for that time in the morning if the result is the same!


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

Just what difficulties have you had?


----------



## goggolies (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi Michael Kelly,

Just not being able to get an appointment! I went down there at 5:30/ 6am and I was still unable to get one. This was at Sant Adria de Besos. Don't know if there was anywhere else I should try?


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

Well, you have not actually told me what happened at the police station. 

Anyway, AFAIK, EU foreigners should go to the Policia Nacional (not Mossos) station in St. Marti. No need to go so early in the morning.


----------



## goggolies (Feb 23, 2014)

Sorry, just that I went there at that time and because they only have 15 appointments they were essentially already taken by the time I got there. After they have they 15 people they just tell people to come back the next day and try again! They suggested going there for 3am! Didn't know about St Marti.I only went to Sant Adria de Besos because it was the advice I was given. I will look into St Marti. So what sort of time would you recommend? is it appointment only?

Many thanks,


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

goggolies said:


> Sorry, just that I went there at that time and because they only have 15 appointments they were essentially already taken by the time I got there. After they have they 15 people they just tell people to come back the next day and try again! They suggested going there for 3am! Didn't know about St Marti.I only went to Sant Adria de Besos because it was the advice I was given. I will look into St Marti. So what sort of time would you recommend? is it appointment only?
> 
> Many thanks,


Well first of all I have a few questions - 

Who advised you to go to Sant Adria and why?

Do you have a job or source of income in Barcelona?

Do you speak Spanish?

Have you tried searching online for a "cita previa"?

I don't think it matters what time you go to Sant Marti (rambla guipuzcoa) at


----------



## goggolies (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi,

I gave Ranstad a list of police stations/offices and that was one of the one she ticked as one to try. I'm job hunting at the moment, but Ranstad have given me a letter of intent - i.e that they are thinking of hiring me hence the need for NIE. They did mention Rambla Guipuzcoa, but I think she said you need an appointment there? I checked on the official government site, but there are no appointments -hence my problem. I do speak a bit of Spanish, I can get by. 

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

Ok, well if you are planning to stay more than 90 days you need to register at Rambla Guipuzcoa so perhaps you can do both things at the same time. I would just go there and ask if you cannot get a cita previa online.


----------



## goggolies (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok, thanks for the info. I will give that one a try on Mon.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Gog. 
If one *moves to Spain*, you are seeking work so you have, then you are not permitted to apply for an NIE. 

As an EU Citizen, you must register on the EU Citizen’s Register. The registration means you will get a card (piece of green paper) which will bear the NIE which you have been assigned.

If you have a job offer showing, the name and references of the company, that replaces the requirement to show that you have an income/savings and medical cover. 

Most in your position wait until they have an offer before making the application.


----------



## goggolies (Feb 23, 2014)

Juan C said:


> Gog.
> If one *moves to Spain*, you are seeking work so you have, then you are not permitted to apply for an NIE.
> 
> As an EU Citizen, you must register on the EU Citizen’s Register. The registration means you will get a card (piece of green paper) which will bear the NIE which you have been assigned.
> ...


Hi Juan,

Thanks for your reply. To be honest, I've read so many conflicting information on the internet, that I'm not entirely sure what I'm supposed to be doing! I'm just doing what Ranstad have told me to do which is to obtain the NIE, followed by social security number, then finally open a bank account.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

goggolies said:


> Hi Juan,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. To be honest, I've read so many conflicting information on the internet, that I'm not entirely sure what I'm supposed to be doing! I'm just doing what Ranstad have told me to do which is to obtain the NIE, followed by social security number, then finally open a bank account.


Within 90 days of moving here you are required (by law) to sign on the list of foreigners and get your residency certificate.


----------



## goggolies (Feb 23, 2014)

Ah, OK. I assume this is still the same process, i.e get an appointment for your documents to be processed at the police station?


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

snikpoh said:


> Within 90 days of moving here you are required (by law) to sign on the list of foreigners and get your residency certificate.


Sorry, I may be wrong, but from searching the internet and asking at the extranjería at my nearby Nacional police I understand the following to mean :- if one moves here then they are required to register as of that time:-

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/residency-requirements-in-spain 
(http://extranjeros.empleo.gob.es/es...cedimientos/CiudadanosComunitarios/index.html)

_From 28 March 2007, Royal Decree 240/07 requires that all EU citizens planning to reside in Spain for more than 3 months should register in person at the Oficina de Extranjeros in their province of residence or at designated Police stations_

In addition: If one does not intent (plan) to stay three months or more, but nevertheless does stay PÊRMANENTLY for 3 months,they are required to register, as too are those who stay 183 in total in a year.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Juan C said:


> Sorry, I may be wrong, but from searching the internet and asking at the extranjería at my nearby Nacional police I understand the following to mean :- if one moves here then they are required to register as of that time:-
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/residency-requirements-in-spain
> (PORTAL DE INMIGRACIÃ“N Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social: Ciudadanos de la Unión Europea)
> ...




Are you agreeing or disagreeing with what I said - I don't understand the point you're making.


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

goggolies said:


> Hi snikpoh,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I suppose I could, but I'd have no idea where. Also having been to the local police station at two times already at six in the morning, I'm sort of relunctant to go further out, especially for that time in the morning if the result is the same!


What was the result? What did they tell you? I'm planning to go there tomorrow because I'm getting so much conflicting information.


----------



## goggolies (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi Exxtol,

If you mean Sant Adria de besos you'd have to go there really early. They suggest 3am. Otherwise, keep trying the website get an appointment. My own NIE situation is a bit messy so I wouldn't to advise on how to actually get one!


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

goggolies said:


> Hi Exxtol,
> 
> If you mean Sant Adria de besos you'd have to go there really early. They suggest 3am. Otherwise, keep trying the website get an appointment. My own NIE situation is a bit messy so I wouldn't to advise on how to actually get one!


Hey,

Actually I just found out that the "Extranjeria" on Passeig de Sant Joan only does NIE/TIE for non-EU nationals so I've lucked out with that. I'm going to try there. They take the first 100 w/o a cita previa. The earliest I've seen for there is 6am. I'm still trying to figure out what documents I need. It's really confusing so I think I'm just going to go there with what I have, but first I need to get the padron. That will be interesting because so far I've only been able to find a place to live for 2 months only!


----------



## goggolies (Feb 23, 2014)

In that case you did well to find out that information, I couldn't find anywhere that would see anyone without a NIE except Sant Adrias de besos - and they only take 15 a day. I got my appointment by spending hours on the website trying and trying again until I got one! I wish you luck tomorrow.


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

goggolies said:


> In that case you did well to find out that information, I couldn't find anywhere that would see anyone without a NIE except Sant Adrias de besos - and they only take 15 a day. I got my appointment by spending hours on the website trying and trying again until I got one! I wish you luck tomorrow.


Did you ever go to Sant Marti?


----------



## goggolies (Feb 23, 2014)

Michael Kelly said:


> Did you ever go to Sant Marti?


Hi,

Yes, that's where I eventually got my NIE from. It's appointment only though which was where I was having problems. I got one eventually though!


----------



## MichelleMG (Jul 24, 2017)

goggolies said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, that's where I eventually got my NIE from. It's appointment only though which was where I was having problems. I got one eventually though!


Hi! How did you end up getting the appointment? Online? I'm dealing with this now and digging up old threads for information.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

MichelleMG said:


> Hi! How did you end up getting the appointment? Online? I'm dealing with this now and digging up old threads for information.


If you're still in the US you can try applying at your local consulate.


----------



## MichelleMG (Jul 24, 2017)

expat16 said:


> If you're still in the US you can try applying at your local consulate.


We have been in Barcelona for almost a year now. My husband is Italian and has a NIE but we are having trouble getting a cita previa here in Barcelona to apply for EX-19 for our kids and me. They say you can only schedule your appontment online, but in the portal it says there aren't any appointments available. It's pretty frustrating.


----------

